# 7 month old diet



## Bauer410 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello,
Our 7 month old pup has seemed to be doing well, wonderful temperament and great with other dogs and new people. We are starting to transition him off of puppy food, and we're looking for recommendations on which direction to head. We've heard great things about Orijen Six Fish, but other than that most of the higher end foods seem to blend together. Until this point, he has been on Wellness Core puppy formula. I thought his coat was fine until we recently met another pup who is on TOTW fish and his coat was much smoother than our guy. Is there anything to the fish as main protein strategy?
Thanks!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We feed our girl Acana Wild Prairie (which is chicken based) and her coat is very, very soft --- like silk!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

petfoodadvisor.com

Coat softness isn't determined just by food, it's also genetic. Vizslas can have a coat that ranges from soft and luxurious to rather short and hard and a lot in between... and although things like coconut or salmon oil can improve the shine somewhat, those things cannot transform it. Ask the breeder what his parent's coats were like.

I feed Annamaet and am completely satisfied...and rotate between the three varieties (Fish, Poultry, Red meat) so he gets the different amino acids, etc from the animal protein sources.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We plan on feeding our 4 month old ACANA when she is older. It was highly recommended by our local pet store owner. I'm not sure which "flavor" we will buy, since there are so many to chose from. The owner mentioned that chicken is no longer popular. Most customers purchase the duck or lamb blends.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We have had good results from the lamb, and the fish (Pacifica). 

The chicken/potatoes did not agree with our boy. His stools were on the soft side and he had terrible gas. 

Each pup is different though, so you will need to see what works for yours. I'd likely start with the lamb since it is easy on the belly, and go from there.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forums Bauer 410, what puppy food is he on now? and do they do a follow on food for junior and adult dogs?


----------



## Bauer410 (Sep 12, 2015)

harrigab said:


> welcome to the forums Bauer 410, what puppy food is he on now? and do they do a follow on food for junior and adult dogs?


He has been on wellness core puppy formula to this point


----------

